# disney trade from rci points in orlando



## gtdarts (Apr 1, 2015)

if you are a point owner in Orlando can you still trade into Disney. I have read that your resort must be at least 30 miles from Orlando, does this also pertain if you own a points base timeshare in  Orlando , say at Silver Lakes.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 1, 2015)

RCI points owners of an Orlando area resort within 30 miles cannot exchange into Disney resorts with their RCI points account.  So a Silver Lakes owner in points can not exchange into Disney with their RCI points.   A Silver Lakes owner in weeks or points could exchange into Disney using all of the tpu's from a different resort from the weeks account only.

Points members from non RCI points resorts like Wyndham, Bluegreen, HVCI can exchange into Disney even if their points are based on a Orlando resort.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Aug 25, 2015)

I know this has been asked and answered MANY times, but for the life of me I can't find the answer. Until yesterday I only had Summer Bay in my RCI Points account. I just had a week in NC added and now DVC shows up. 

Since I have something other than Orlando points now, can I still book DVC or will they cancel it since I have Orlando points?


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 25, 2015)

No, you can't book DVC.  With weeks, each resort deposit is separate.  So a deposit from a non Orlando resort is fine to use as long as it hasn't been combined with an Orlando resort.  In a points account even if you have EOY and no points available from an Orlando resort, RCI points mix without a combine fee and are considered permanently blended from all your points usage.  If you do a points for deposit but have no permanent Orlando resorts in the account, you will be unable to exchange into DVC for 2 years until the Orlando PFD is out of your account.


----------

